
The Mitochondria in Startups - nestorp
https://medium.com/greylock-perspectives/the-mitochondria-in-startups-dc6c33e09d99#.elmhrz707
======
jprince
Or, "How to hire people who will slavishly work 100 hours a week for a 40
hour/week wage."

------
throwaway_xx9
When investors or founders talk about "values", they don't mean the same thing
that a normal human being would think.

They mean "doing what I want them to do to make more money."

Let me know if you find that definition in the dictionary.

~~~
dang
Sometimes they really do mean it. Not everything is a cynical ploy.

~~~
tmptmp
by sometimes if you mean anything more than 0.0001% (gut feeling, from the
founders I have come across) then I guess you are misleading. In general, the
founders and investors are hellbent to make the employees work 100hr/week for
40hr/week equivalent or even lesser of salary.

~~~
tmptmp
For the downvoters: Please provide some evidence in comments to support the
downvote. And I guess, they don't have any experience of founders and
investers in Asia (China, India) and their exploitative practices. feeling
sad.

------
Devthrowaway80
Don't hire people who won't work themselves to death to line a VCs pocket!
Hire the poor misguided mitochondria.

